# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

## Polyneikos

Tην Κυριακή, *27 Μαϊου 2018*, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel.
Ο Αγώνας θα αποτελεί πρόκριση για τους αθλητές  για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στις 16 & 17 Ιουνίου στην Ιταλία

----------


## Polyneikos

H αφίσσα του Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA International, το οποίο πραγματοποιείται στις 27 Μαϊου στο Novotel!
Την αφίσσα κοσμούν αθλητές που πρωταγωνίστησαν στο Overall του Κυπέλλου του 2017, ο Γενικός Νικητής Φώτης Χατζηγεωργίου, ο Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος και ο Γιάννης Λεώδης!
Πληροφορίες από τους κύκλους της WABBA International μιλάνε για εναν αγώνα με σημαντικές συμμετοχές!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνα guest που ανακοινώθηκε από την WABBA International, η *Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη*, που είχαμε να την δούμε να ανεβαίνει στην σκηνή του Novotel από το 2012!





> *GUEST POSER Η ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ !!
> 
> *

----------


## tomaxok

Γεια σου κωνσταντινα κόρη εβερσον

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Θα είμαστε εκεί για την Κάλυψη όπως κάθε φορά ..καθώς και για το οικογενειακό κλίμα υπό την αγωνιστική ατμόσφαιρα στο χώρο του Νοβοτελ !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Μπραβο Τασο ....θα τα πουμε εκει  :01. Smile:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τάσος και Χρήστος θα είναι στις επάλξεις του ρεπορτάζ του Novotel, όπως πάντα! :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το έπαθλο *Φώτης Πλευριτης* θα απονεμηθεί στον πιο συμμετρικό αθλητή του αγώνα, όπως έγινε και στο Κύπελλο του Νοεμβρίου!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλησιάζει το παραδοσιακό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στο Novotel, ενώ οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν, ανοιγουν τα χαρτιά τους την τελευταία εβδομάδα.
Πληροφορίες λένε πιθανόν και για άλλο guest, πλην της Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη που έχει ανακοινωθεί :03. Thumb up: 

Το Bodybuilding.gr θα βρίσκεται εκεί δυναμικά, για άλλη μια φορα, για πλήρης κάλυψη με φωτογραφική μηχανή & βίντεο, με τα σχόλια του Χρήστου Τριανταφύλλου σε ρόλο sportscaster , όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές ! :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πρόγραμμα του αγώνα 





*** Ανακοίνωση από το προεδρείο της WABBA όσον αφορά της κατηγορία Mens Models




> Η κατηγορία model (bermuda ) θα είναι ίδιο βάρος ίδιο ύψος στην χώρα μας !! Όχι -5% που είναι στο εξωτερικό ... Ο λόγος είναι να μην χάσουν πολλά κιλά οι αθλητές

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η ιδανικη σειρα εμφανισης κατηγοριων για μενα  :03. Thumb up:  
Ειδικα οταν ξεκιναει ενας αγωνας με κατηγοριες γυναικων ,κατι δε μου κολαει ωραια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Παραδοσιακά πάντως οι γυναικείες κατηγορίες εμφανιζόταν κάπου στη μέση σαν ένα διάλειμμα να ξεκουράζετε το μάτι ! πιο νορμάλ είναι να ξεκινάνε πρώτα τα Τζούνιορ μετα Μάστερς κτλ και πρίν μπούμε στο ζουμι στο Χαρτκορ ΒΒ , να εμφανιστούν οι γυναίκες και ανάμεσα στο ΒΒ να γίνει και κανενα γκέστ γυναικείο αν υπάρχει

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πλησιάζει το παραδοσιακό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στο Novotel, ενώ οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν, ανοιγουν τα χαρτιά τους την τελευταία εβδομάδα.
> Πληροφορίες λένε πιθανόν και για άλλο guest, πλην της Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη που έχει ανακοινωθεί
> 
> Το Bodybuilding.gr θα βρίσκεται εκεί δυναμικά, για άλλη μια φορα, για πλήρης κάλυψη με φωτογραφική μηχανή & βίντεο, με τα σχόλια του Χρήστου Τριανταφύλλου σε ρόλο sportscaster , όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια!
> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές !



*Ο Γιώργος Ρετσίνας Guest Poser την Κυριακή στο Πανελλαδικό Wabba International*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ωρα για Novotel απο Κρητη Αθηνα με τα "ποδια" πηγαμε ! :01. Mr. Green: 


*ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ρε Στέλιο, άσε να πάρει και κανας άλλος τίποτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες! :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ρε Στέλιο, άσε να πάρει και κανας άλλος τίποτα


 :08. Turtle: 


Κουραστηκαμε λιγο σημερα αλλα πηραμε αυτο που αξιζαμε ! Ωρα για υπνο ειναι αργα και εχουμε αγωνα το ΣΚ που ερχεται  :01. Razz: 


ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ* ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ*

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΡΑΔΙΑΣ (Καθώς και Νικητής του Βραβείου Πιο συμμετρικου αθλητη της βραδιάς ) ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ Μανωλης Μπαριτάκης 




Λίγη Υπομονή και μεσα στις Επόμενες μέρες οι Φωτογραφίες απο τη Βραδιά στο Νοβοτέλ θα ανέβουν στο Site

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ -- ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ - πηρε τον Γενικο αναμεσα σε δυνατους αντιπαλους :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν βλεπεις στην ωρα εναρξης (φυσικα ποτε δεν ξεκιναει τοτε :01. Wink:  ) κ το Νοβοτελ ειναι σχεδο γεματο , σε προιδεαζει οτι ο αγωνας θα εχει επιτυχια   και πραγματι ειχε.      Με σχεδον 90 συμμετοχες κ ανεβασμενο επιπεδο ,τη δυσκολη για ολους μας εποχη ειναι παρηγορο κ δειχνει οτι το ΒΒing στην Ελλαδα ακομα καλα κρατει ....αντεχει :05. Weights: 
Ο γνωριμος κ σταθερος εδω κ τριαντα χρονια χωρος του Νοβοτελ για την Wabba μαζι με το ανθρωπινο δυναμικο της (κυριως) σε κανουν να αισθανεσαι οπως κ πολλοι αθλητες εχουν ομολογησει ''σαν στο σπιτι σου'' κ περνας ομορφα σαν αθλητης η θεατης.
Εχτες το παρατηρησα ,υπαρχει ενα τριγωνο συντονισμου (Στη κυριολεξια ...ετσι ειναι οι θεσεις τους  :01. Wink:  )   ,με τον Νικο Σιγαλα στην παρουσιαση ...παντα φιλικα ανετο ,ετσι κανει να αισθανονται κ οι αθλητες πανω στη σκηνη κ το κυριοτερο αναφωνει  :01. Smile:  τα ονοματα καθαρα κ δις κ τρεις :01. Wink:   ,τον Γιωργο Καπετανακη προεδρο της επιτροπης ...με το γνωστο του κυρος κ σοβαροτητα αισθανονται ολοι οτι μπορουν να "ακουμπησουν'' πανω του κ να τους βοηθησει αν κ οπου χρειαστει , κ τελευταια γωνια του τριγωνου τον Προεδρο Νικο Τσουνακη που ελεγχει βασικα κ λεπτομερειες κ παιρνει τον λογο να δωσει μια αλλη νοτα ,κοινωνικη κ ανθρωπινη τις περισοτερες φορες.
Η πανεμορφη κορη της Κων/νας Κασκανη βοηθουσε μονιμα στις απονομες με τα μεταλια  στα προτυπα οπως εχουμε δει επαγγελματικων αγωνων , κ ο φιλος μου Χρηστος Σακελαροπουλος αν κ για πρωτη φορα τα πηγε περιφημα σαν υπευθηνος κ συντονιστης αποδυτηριων παντα με το γνωστο του ... :01. Smile:  .
Ατομικα ποζαρισματα εξαδας παντα κατορθωνει κ κανει η Wabba Int. ,αυτη τη φορα ομως καπου εμεινε απο χρονο κ δυστηχως οι κατηγοριες ΒΒing στο τελος ''ξεπεταχτηκαν'' χωρις να γινουν.  Θα χρειαζοταν ομως ακομα μια ωρα κ ηδη τελειωσε στις μια , οποτε ....
Γενικα ηταν ενας ακομα επιτυχημενος αγωνας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθες το www.Bodybuilding.gr πραγματοποίησε παράλληλη κάλυψη σε WABBA-Novotel και EOΣΔ-Βελλίδειο, με αίσθημα ευθύνης προς το κοινό που θέλει να ενημερωθεί καθολικά.
Χρήστο, Τάσο και Δημήτρη, ανταποκριθήκατε άψογα απ΄οτι ενημερώθηκα στην κάλυψη του αγώνα, περιμένουμε λοιπόν το στίγμα σας από τον αγώνα που μαθαίνουμε ότι είχε παλμό καi φυσικά πολύ υλικό! :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Στοχω ξαναπει Κωστα ,χωρις εσενα αισθανομαστε ακεφαλοι :01. Razz:  , οτι μπορεσαμε καναμε ....Τασος κ Δημητρης Power :05. Weights:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Η μάχη του γενικού ήταν ευχάριστη με πολύ ωραίες συμμετοχές κ αθλητές που έδειξαν να το απολαμβάνουν πάρα την περασμένη ώρα

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στο team του  :bodybuilding.gr:  που είναι πανταχού παρόν! Χρήστο, Τάσο, Δημήτρη  :03. Clap: 




> Οταν βλεπεις στην ωρα εναρξης (φυσικα ποτε δεν ξεκιναει τοτε ) κ το Νοβοτελ ειναι σχεδο γεματο , σε προιδεαζει οτι ο αγωνας θα εχει επιτυχια   και πραγματι ειχε.      Με σχεδον 90 συμμετοχες κ ανεβασμενο επιπεδο ,τη δυσκολη για ολους μας εποχη ειναι παρηγορο κ δειχνει οτι το ΒΒing στην Ελλαδα ακομα καλα κρατει ....αντεχει
> Ο γνωριμος κ σταθερος εδω κ τριαντα χρονια χωρος του Νοβοτελ για την Wabba μαζι με το ανθρωπινο δυναμικο της (κυριως) σε κανουν να αισθανεσαι οπως κ πολλοι αθλητες εχουν ομολογησει ''σαν στο σπιτι σου'' κ περνας ομορφα σαν αθλητης η θεατης.
> Εχτες το παρατηρησα ,υπαρχει ενα τριγωνο συντονισμου (Στη κυριολεξια ...ετσι ειναι οι θεσεις τους  )   ,με τον Νικο Σιγαλα στην παρουσιαση ...παντα φιλικα ανετο ,ετσι κανει να αισθανονται κ οι αθλητες πανω στη σκηνη κ το κυριοτερο αναφωνει  τα ονοματα καθαρα κ δις κ τρεις  ,τον Γιωργο Καπετανακη προεδρο της επιτροπης ...με το γνωστο του κυρος κ σοβαροτητα αισθανονται ολοι οτι μπορουν να "ακουμπησουν'' πανω του κ να τους βοηθησει αν κ οπου χρειαστει , κ τελευταια γωνια του τριγωνου τον Προεδρο Νικο Τσουνακη που ελεγχει βασικα κ λεπτομερειες κ παιρνει τον λογο να δωσει μια αλλη νοτα ,κοινωνικη κ ανθρωπινη τις περισοτερες φορες.
> Η πανεμορφη κορη της Κων/νας Κασκανη βοηθουσε μονιμα στις απονομες με τα μεταλια  στα προτυπα οπως εχουμε δει επαγγελματικων αγωνων , κ ο φιλος μου Χρηστος Σακελαροπουλος αν κ για πρωτη φορα τα πηγε περιφημα σαν υπευθηνος κ συντονιστης αποδυτηριων παντα με το γνωστο του ... .
> Ατομικα ποζαρισματα εξαδας παντα κατορθωνει κ κανει η Wabba Int. ,αυτη τη φορα ομως καπου εμεινε απο χρονο κ δυστηχως οι κατηγοριες ΒΒing στο τελος ''ξεπεταχτηκαν'' χωρις να γινουν.  Θα χρειαζοταν ομως ακομα μια ωρα κ ηδη τελειωσε στις μια , οποτε ....
> Γενικα ηταν ενας ακομα επιτυχημενος αγωνας.


Χρήστο, παίξε μπάλα και βάλε μας στο πνεύμα... μόνο πρόσεχε τους παραλληλισμούς γιατί καραδοκεί ο Στέλιος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρήστο, παίξε μπάλα και βάλε μας στο πνεύμα... μόνο πρόσεχε τους παραλληλισμούς γιατί καραδοκεί ο Στέλιος


Ηδη εχω δυο ετοιμους  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ηδη εχω δυο ετοιμους



 :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τα καταφέρατε άψογα στην κάλυψη τού αγώνα και ας μην ήταν η κεφαλή της ομάδας με τον μαγικό φακό του ο Κώστας λόγω υποχρεώσεων στον αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης  :03. Thumb up: 

Χρηστο με τούς Κρητικούς πρόσεχε γιατι αυτοί τα όπλα τα έχουν πάντα γεμάτα και έτοιμα  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 



 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  έγραψε!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 





> :
> 
> Χρηστο με τούς Κρητικούς πρόσεχε γιατι αυτοί τα όπλα τα έχουν πάντα γεμάτα και έτοιμα





 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στιγμές από την μάχη του Οverall στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International.*

O *Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης*, προερχόμενος από τις νίκες του στους αγώνες της Κρήτης (WABBA World Mr Κρήτη και IFBB Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο), νικητής της κατηγορίας Masters, αντιμετώπισε τον* Γιώργο Ρετσίνα*, o οποίος το 2017 είχε αγωνιστεί στον αγώνα Bodypower της PCA στο Βirmingham, στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία under 212lb, τον* Γιώργο Αιχμαλωτίδη*, πρόσφατα νικητή της Super Masters στο Open European Championships στην Ουκρανία, τον *Κωνσταντίνο Αιγέα*, νικητής της Υπέρψηλης κατηγορίας, τον *Γιώργο Παπακωνσταντίνου*, νικητή της Ψηλής κατηγορίας καθώς και τον νικητή της κατηγορίας Εφήβων.

Συγκρίσεις που ανέβασαν την θερμοκρασία και τους παλμούς των θεατών, αλλά το πολύτιμο τρόπαιο του θεσμού της WABBA μπορεί να παραδοθεί μόνο σε έναν!
Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης, ο οποίος ήταν σε εξαιρετική φόρμα! 



Για να επανέλθω στα On topic με τους πρωταγωνιστές  του αγώνα (και όχι της επανάστασης του 1821  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινάω την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών, σύμφωνα με την πραγματική ροή του αγώνα, ενώ παράλληλα θα ανεβαίνουν και στο *Multimedia/Gallery.*

*Bodybuilding Junior 

*

















*Απονομή απο τον Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη και τον Σταύρο Παπαδόπουλο*





*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters BB

*





















*Απονομή από τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη*





*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Super Masters BB
*






























*
Απονομή απο τον Γιάννη Κούκο και τον Κώστα Σαρηγιάννη
*







*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στιγμές από την μάχη του Οverall στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International με τον High Definition φακό του www.Bodybuilding.gr!
*









> *Στιγμές από την μάχη του Οverall στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International.*
> 
> O *Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης*, προερχόμενος από τις νίκες του στους αγώνες της Κρήτης (WABBA World Mr Κρήτη και IFBB Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο), νικητής της κατηγορίας Masters, αντιμετώπισε τον* Γιώργο Ρετσίνα*, o οποίος το 2017 είχε αγωνιστεί στον αγώνα Bodypower της PCA στο Βirmingham, στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία under 212lb, τον* Γιώργο Αιχμαλωτίδη*, πρόσφατα νικητή της Super Masters στο Open European Championships στην Ουκρανία, τον *Κωνσταντίνο Αιγέα*, νικητής της Υπέρψηλης κατηγορίας, τον *Γιώργο Παπακωνσταντίνου*, νικητή της Ψηλής κατηγορίας καθώς και τον νικητή της κατηγορίας Εφήβων.
> 
> Συγκρίσεις που ανέβασαν την θερμοκρασία και τους παλμούς των θεατών, αλλά το πολύτιμο τρόπαιο του θεσμού της WABBA μπορεί να παραδοθεί μόνο σε έναν!
> Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης, ο οποίος ήταν σε εξαιρετική φόρμα! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Junior* 

*Γιαννης Κοκονακης* Νο 3 στην *1η* θεση πιο πληρης απ τους αλλους , *2ος* ο με λιγη μαζα αλλα γραμμωμενος *Βασιλης Σκευας* Νο 4 , *3ος ο Δημητρης Μπιλιρης* Νο 5 με γερες βασεις , *4ος* ο *Αναστασιος Αντωνακος* Νο 1 κ* 5ος* ο πιο τεραστιος μακραν της κατηγοριας αλλα αγραμμωτος *Αλεξανδρος Καλομιρης* Νο 2 ,εχει τα φοντα να παει πολυ ψηλα αν συνεχισει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μasters BB*

Επρεπε να το δω live πανω στη σκηνη για να το πιστεψω σε τι επιπεδο ειχε φτασει ο *Μανωλης Μπαριτακης*.  Eκτος απο τη συμμετρια του ,ποιοτητα κ γραμμωση που μας εχει συνηθισει ,αυτη τη φορα ειχε προσθεσει κ αλλο μαζα ιδιως σε ωμους που τον εκαναν να φαινεται ακομη πιο εντυπωσιακος.  Αν κ στη αρχη ακομα του αγωνα  φανηκε οτι θα ηταν βασικος υποψηφιος για τον γενικο
*2ος ο Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος* κ αυτος παντα ξερει να ερχεται σε πολυ καλη φορμα την ημερα του αγωνα με τα ποδια να βγαζουν λιγο καλυτερη λεπτομερεια.
Στη *3η* θεση o *Bουζουναρας Αγγελος* Νο 9 σε μια καλη εμφανιση , *4ος ο Μιχαλογλου Θεοδωρος* Νο 10 με συμμετρικο μπαλαρισμενο σωμα ,αν ειχε παραπανω γραμμωση .....     Προσωπικα μου αρεσε κ μου εφερνε σε .....καλα ..αστο καλυτερα ,με τη περιεργεια θα μεινετε :01. Mr. Green: 
Στην *5η* θεση ο* Παναγης Γαρμπης*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Super Masters BB* 

Μεγαλοπρεπης...τεραστιος...οπως παντα σε φορμα κ με extra αυτοπεποιθηση που του εδωσε η νικη σε Ευρωπαικο αγωνα της Wabba στην Ουκρανια με  δυνατο ανταγωνισμο  ,ο *Γιωργος Αιχμαλωτιδης* στη *1η* θεση κ υποψηφιος κ αυτος για τον γενικο τιτλο.
*2ος ο Γιωργος Μπουγατιωτης* στεθερα σε καλη κατασταση κ απ τα πιο συμμετρικα σωματα σε αυτην τη κατηγορια.
Στη *3η θεση ο Σκορδιλης Μιχαλης* Νο 13 με εξαιρετικη μυικοτητα κ "σκληραδα" στο πανω σωμα ,*4ος* ενας αλλος πολυ παλιος αθλητης απο την Κρητη ο *Παναγιωτης Μεταξακης* Νο 15 που θυμαμαι οταν ειχε κερδισει τα Τζουνιορ Μιστερ Κρητη το 1982 η 83.  Φαινοταν το ''μυικο του παρελθον'' αν μπορουσε να γραμμωσει παραπανω θα το εδειχνε κ πιο καθαρα.
*5ος* ενας αλλος γερολυκος με εξαιρετικη γραμμωση κ καλυτερος απο το Αιγιο πριν δυο εβδομαδες , ο *Γιωργος Ντερτινης*.



Κ *6ος* ενας αλλος ηρωικος αθλητης :01. Wink:  ,ο γνωστος *Δημητρης Ζωης* που κ αυτος ηταν καλυτερος απο το Αιγιο με πιο γεματους ωμους κ στηθος ...δενανε μεταξυ τους. Βραβευτηκε για τις ανελιπεις  εμφανισεις του τα τελευταια χρονια.





Ακουγοντας το ονομα* Τασος Γεωργακης* ...πριν τον δω ακομα ,δεν μπορω να αρνηθω οτι ενιωσα μια συγκινηση κ περιεργεια μαζι.   Ηταν πριν 30 χρονια οταν κατεβαινε σε αγωνες μαζι με τον αδελφο του Βαγγελη κ ηταν δυο πραγματικα πολυ καλοι κ μυωδεις αθλητες.   Ναταν αραγε ο ιδιος;  Κ τι να ηταν αυτο που τον εκανε να ξανανεβει πανω στη σκηνη μετα απο τοσα χρονια;   Ναι ηταν αυτος! Δεν ηταν βεβαια σε καμια shape κατασταση ,αλλα πιστευω μεσα του μονο κερδισμενος θα αισθανοταν για τις στιγμες που εζησε.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εχω την ασθηση Χρηστο απο τις φωτο που βλεπω οτι ο Μεταξακης εκανε ενα πολυ καλο ατομικο ποζαρισμα ! Ξερεις αν υπαρχει βιντεο?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Πραγματι Στελιο εκανε ενα εντυπωσιακο ποζαρισμα που παρελειψα να το αναφερω (αν κ το ειχα σημειωσει στα κιταπια μου :01. Wink:   ) .....εχεις βαλει το χερακι σου;
Βιντεο  ....ο Πολυνεικος πρεπει να κοιταξει.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Models -1.75
*










*Απονομή απο τον Κυριάκο Γεωργίου, πρόεδρο της Κυπριακής Ομοσπονδίας και τον Μιχάλη Τσάφο, Γενικο Νικητή του Mr Αιγαίο της WABBA το 2017 
*




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Models -1.75* 

Δεκα συμμετοχες εδω κ *1ος* ο *Κυπριος Μικαελ Ορτιζ* Νο 19 ,* 2ος* ο νικητης της κατηγοριας του στο Αιγιο* Νικος Σκουλης* Νο 79 , *3ος ο Κυριακος Ξενης* Νο 26 , *4ος ο Βασιλης Μενεγατος* Νο 100 , *5ος ο Βασιλοπουλος Γιωργος* Νο 99 κ στη *6η* θεση ο *Μαρκος Βαθυλακης* Νο 98

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Models +1.75

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Models +1.75 
*
11 συμμετοχες.
Καθαρα *1ος* ο νικητης της κατηγοριας στο Αιγιο *Σιωνιδης Γιωργος* Νο 56 , 2ος ....το Νο 25 ,3ος ...το Νο 27 , 4ος ο Μιχας Γ. Νο 22 , 5ος ο Βαλσαμης Χρηστος Νο 125 , 6ος ο Χαριτακης Αναστασιος Νο 58 .
Ο Τολης με ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα για τη κατηγορια οπως φαινεται κ στις φωτο ,του ελειπε αυτη η παραπανω τονικοτητα για να πηγαινε καλυτερα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Fitness

*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Fitness* 

Εννεα συμμετοχες κ μαχη με δυσκολη κριση για την 1η θεση αναμεσα σε *Γιαννη Αλτη* Νο 30 κ *Ανδρεα Ανδρεου* Νο 16.  Τελικα *1ος ο Ανδρεου* που ειχε κ πιο καλα ποδια ,*2ος ο Αλτης* σε πολυ καλη φορμα κ πιο γεματος απ τον αντιπαλο του. Οποιος κ ναβγαινε πρωτος θαταν αποδεκτο.
*3ος ο Ιωαννης Νανος* Νο 96 ψηλος κ με καλη γραμμωση , *4ος ο Βεζυροπουλος Νικος* Νο 32 κ αυτος κοντα με τον τριτο πιστευω ,*5ος ο Τασος Νικολαος* Νο 31 ,*6ος ο Δεζης Βασιλειος* Νο 29.

Εγινε επισημανση απο τον προεδρο της επιτροπης ,οτι καποιοι βγαινουν βαμενοι με τετοιο τροπο που στη καλυτερη περιπτωση σε κανουν να γελας :01. Smile:  .... Καλο το γελιο αλλα κριμα τοσος κοπος κ προσπαθεια να πηγαινει ενα μεγαλο μερος στραφι.

----------


## Polyneikos

* Body Fitness -1.75

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness +1.75

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International 2018 – 27 M**αϊου** - Novotel
*
*Κατηγορία** Junior
*
1. Γιάννης Κοκκωνάκης
2. Βασίλης Σκεύας
3. Δημήτρης Mπιλίρης
4. Αναστάσιος Αντωνάτος
5. Αλέξανδρος Καλομοίρης

*Κατηγορία Master*
1. Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης
2. Παναγιώτης Δημακόπουλος
3. Άγγελος Βουζουνάρας
4. Θεόδωρος Μηχαλόγλου
5. Παναγής Γαρμπής

*Κατηγορία Super Master*
1. Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης
2. Γιώργος Μπουγαδιώτης
3. Μιχάλης Σκορδίλης
4. Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης
5. Γιώργος Ντερτίνης
6. Δημήτρης Ζώης
7. Τάσος Γεωργάκης

*Κατηγορία Model Ανδρών 1 (-175cm)*

1. Micaelo Kisi (Κύπρος)
2. Νικόλαος Σκουλής
3. Κυριάκος Τσέμης
4. Βασίλης Μενεγάτος
5. Γιώργος Βασιλόπουλος
6. Μάρκος Βαθηλάκης

*Κατηγορία Model Ανδρών 2 (+175cm)*

1. Σιωνίδης Γιώργος
2. ........
3. ......
4. Μίχας Γ.
5. Βαλσάμης Χρήστος
6. Χαριτάκης Αναστάσιος
(Εκτός εξάδας) Τόλης Τριανταφύλλου


*Fitness Ανδρών*

1. Ανδρέας Ανδρέου (Κύπρος)
2. Γιάννης Άλτης
3. Γιάννης Μάνος
4. Νίκος Βεζυρόπουλος
5. Νικόλαος Τάσος
6. Βασίλης Δέζης



*Body** F**itness 1*

1. Παναγιώτης Μιχαλάτος
2. Λεωνίδας Κοκοτσής
3. Στυλιανός Αλευράς
4. Βαγγέλης Στεργιόπουλος
5. Γιώργος Οικονομάκης

* Body** F**itness 2* 

1. Γρηγόρης Σεΐτης
2. Γιώργος Παπαδογιάννης
3. Νίκος Νικολάου
4. Κλεάνθης Κούκιας

*Model Γυναικών*

1. Ισμήνη Κυπριανού (Κύπρος)
2. Ρούλα Σπυρίδωνος
3. Ηλιοστάλακτη Φαρμάκη
4. Εύα Λυμπέρη


*Bikini
*
1.Χριστίνα Μπάστα
2. Ναταλία Βιρονένκο
3. Ιρίνα Μπορόβσκα
4. Άσπα Λάτσκα
5. Αλίνα Βικτορόβλα
6. Κατερίνα Γκλίστη

*Shape*

1. Κωνσταντίνα Ευτυχίου
2. Έλενα Ασημακοπούλου

*Fitness Γυναικών*

1. Νένα Ελένη Ανεστοπούλου
2. Αλίκη Kρίκου

* Χαμηλή Ανδρών (-170cm)*
1. Γιώργος Κουταλιάρης
2. Νίκος Σουλιμιώτης
3. Νίκος Τζιρλιτζής
4. Δημήτρης Τσορμπατζίδης

*Μεσαία Ανδρών (-175cm)*



1. Γιώργος Ρετσίνας
2. Λάμπρος Μεσιέρης
3. Χρήστος Παπαδόπουλος
4. Μαρτίν Νοβοσιάν
5. Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης
6. Βασίλης Δημητρόπουλος

*Ψηλή Ανδρών (-180cm)*

1. Δημήτρης Παπακωνσταντίνου
2. Βαγγέλης
3. Αντρέικο Λάτσο

*Υπέρψηλη Ανδρών (+180cm)*

1. Κώστας Παπασωτηρίου

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ

Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης
*

----------


## tuku

Καλησπέρα !!!
Καλό μήνα !!!
@Polyneikos  ανυπομονώ να ακούσω την περιγραφή - σχόλια για την κατηγορία μου " Μεσαία Ανδρών (-175cm) "  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness 1*

Ευκολα ξεχωρισε για την *1η* θεση ο συμμετρικος κ με καλα ποδια *Παναγιωτης Μιχαλατος* Νο 35 ,*2ος* ...ας μη τον πω αυτη τη φορα ''ο φονευς των γιγαντων'' αλλα ...''μικρος και θαυματουργος'' :01. Smile:  ,ο *Λεωνιδας Κοκωτσης* Νο 36 με το καλο του στυλακι ,φορμα κ ποδια μπορει κ κερδιζει πιο ογκωδεις αντιπαλους.
*3ος ο Αλευρας Στυλιανος Νο* 37 ,*4ος ο Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* Νο 33 θα ηταν πιο ψηλα αν ειχε καλυτερα ποδια κ* 5ος ο Οικονομακης Γιωργος* Νο 34.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Καλησπέρα !!!
> Καλό μήνα !!!
> @Polyneikos  ανυπομονώ να ακούσω την περιγραφή - σχόλια για την κατηγορία μου " Μεσαία Ανδρών (-175cm) "


Την θελεις με "παραλληλισμο" ;; ..Η ανευ;  :01. Razz:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Στην κατηγορία Bikini είναι και η Κατερίνα Γκλίστη.

----------


## tuku

> Την θελεις με "παραλληλισμο" ;; ..Η ανευ;


καλημέρα όπως βγει καλύτερα ...... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  ξέρεις απλά θέλω να δω αν εχει μεγαλώσει τόσο η μυωπία μου ή έχω αρχίσει και τα χάνω  ....( λόγο ηλικίας χαχαχα)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στην κατηγορία Bikini είναι και η Κατερίνα Γκλίστη.


Νικο σε ευχαριστούμε για την διόρθωση.Τι θέση πήρε η αθλητρια, για να την συμπληρώσουμε στην κατάταξη;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπέρα !!!
> Καλό μήνα !!!
> @Polyneikos  ανυπομονώ να ακούσω την περιγραφή - σχόλια για την κατηγορία μου " Μεσαία Ανδρών (-175cm) "





> καλημέρα όπως βγει καλύτερα ...... ξέρεις απλά θέλω να δω αν εχει μεγαλώσει τόσο η μυωπία μου ή έχω αρχίσει και τα χάνω  ....( λόγο ηλικίας χαχαχα)


Παναγιωτη καλησπέρα!
Η παράλληλη κάλυψη 2 αγώνων, δυστυχώς με υποχρέωσε να μην παρευρίσκομαι στο σύνηθες ραντεβού του Novotel.
Εχω στην κατοχή μου τις φωτογραφίες, θα ήθελα όμως να σχολιάσουν σε πρώτη φάση αυτοι που ήταν παρόντες. Νομίζω ότι έχεις κανει παντως μια πολύ καλή προετοιμασία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προχωρώ στο αφιέρωμα του αγώνα με τις γυναικείς κατηγορίες που είχαν πολλές συμμετοχές και πολυ καλό επίπεδο.

*Women Models

*
















*Aπονομή απο τον πρόεδρο της WABBA Cyprus Κυριάκο Γεωργίου και τον Ντίνο Μαδένογλου*



*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## tuku

> Παναγιωτη καλησπέρα!
> Η παράλληλη κάλυψη 2 αγώνων, δυστυχώς με υποχρέωσε να μην παρευρίσκομαι στο σύνηθες ραντεβού του Novotel.
> Εχω στην κατοχή μου τις φωτογραφίες, θα ήθελα όμως να σχολιάσουν σε πρώτη φάση αυτοι που ήταν παρόντες. Νομίζω ότι έχεις κανει παντως μια πολύ καλή προετοιμασία


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ! όντως προσπάθησα για μια αξιοπρεπή προετοιμασία - εμφάνιση ... αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι προσωπικό ( όσοι με ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν )
 αλλά οτι η κατηγορία μου είχε " περίεργα ...????" κριτήρια αξιολόγησης .....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness +1.75* 

5 συμμετοχες εδω κ υποψηφιοι για τη πρωτη θεση δυο αθλητες με πολυ καλο κ συμμετρικο σωματοτυπο ,ο* Γιωργος Παπαδογιαννης* Νο 41 ...νικητης στη κατηγορια του στο Αιγιο ...κ *Γρηγορης Σειτης* Νο 40.   Τελικα ο πιο ''κομμενος'' με διαφορα *Γρηγορης Σειτης* πηρε την *1η* θεση βραβευομενος απο τον αδελφο του πρωταθλητη Παραολυμπιολικη *Μιχαλη Σειτη* :03. Clap: 
Στη *3η* θεση ο *Νικος Νικολαου* Νο 69 αδικοταν για το κακο του βαψιμο κ* 4ος ο Κλεανθης Κουκιας* Νο 38.

Ο πεμπτος συμμετεχων *Σπυρος Γεροντας* Νο 39 δεν ολοκληρωσε τον αγωνα καθως εσθανθη μια ζαλη κ για λογους ασφαλειας αν κ συνηλθε  δεν συνεχισε.  Συμβαινουν κ αυτα απο τη τελικη ταλαιπωρια της προετοιμασιας ,αρκει να ειναι περαστικα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Models*

Θαυμασιες κ ισαξια κοντα οι δυο πρωτες ,με *1η* την *Ισμηνη Κυπριανου* Νο 52 κ *2η* τη *Σπυριδουλα Σπυριδων* Νο 46.
*3η* η πολλακις νικητρια της κατηγοριας *Ηλιοσταλακτη Φαρμακη* Νο 62 , σιγουρα μια κακη εμφανιση δεν μπορει να ακυρωσει με τπτ την πρωταθλητικη της διαδρομη μεχρι τωρα... σιγουρα θα την ξαναδουμε οπως μας εχει συνηθισει.
*4η* η *Λυμπερη Ευα* Νο 18 ομορφη κ γυμνασμενη κ αυτη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini
*



































*Aπονομή από την Βαρβάρα Σφακιανού
*




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Νικο σε ευχαριστούμε για την διόρθωση.Τι θέση πήρε η αθλητρια, για να την συμπληρώσουμε στην κατάταξη;


Η Κατερίνα Γκλίστη με το νούμερο 47 ήταν στην 6η θέση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini*

Θελω να πιστευω ..κ το πιστευω οταν ειναι να αναφερθω σε δικο μου ανθρωπο-αθλητη  κ να πω τη γνωμη μου ,ειμαι ισως περισσοτερο μετριοπαθης κ τον κρινω αυστηροτερα.  Αυτη τη φορα ομως δε μπορω να μη παραδεχτω την θαυμασια κ 100% βελτιωμενη εμφανιση της *Χριστινας Μπαστα* Νο 45.   Βελτιωμενη παντου ,τρια κιλα κατω απο τη τελευταια εμφανιση της..κ σε εκλεπτυσμα κ σε ομορφη μυικοτητα . Μινιον διαστασεις , ομορφες καλιγραμμες καμπυλες ,ηταν αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα της κατηγοριας κ στην *1η* θεση λοιπον.
*2η* η εντυπωσιακη *Ναταλια Βιρονενκο* Νο 48 με πληθωρικες γυμνασμενες καμπυλες ,σιγουρα θα τραβαει πολλα  βλεματα γυρω της :01. Wink:  . Εαν υπηρχε η κατηγορια Women Wellness νομιζω θα της πηγαινε γαντι.
*3η* η νικητρια της κατηγοριας στο Αιγιο *Ασπα Λατσκα* Νο 53 ,πολυ δυνατη παρουσια κ αυτη.
Πολυ δυνατη ηταν ομως κ η* 4η* *Αλινα Βικτοροβλα* Νο 94 ,εντυπωσιακα γυμνασμενη κ διαιτωμενη.
Κ οι αλλες δυο κοπελλες που ακολουθουν καθε αλλο παρα κακες ηταν ,*5η η Ιρινα Μποροβσκα* Νο 49 κ *6η η Κατερινα Γκλιστη* Νο 47. 
 Γενικα ηταν μια κατηγορια με πολυ καλο επιπεδο....κ ομορφο :01. Wink:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> *Bikini*
> 
> Θελω να πιστευω ..κ το πιστευω οταν ειναι να αναφερθω σε δικο μου ανθρωπο-αθλητη  κ να πω τη γνωμη μου ,ειμαι ισως περισσοτερο μετριοπαθης κ τον κρινω αυστηροτερα.  Αυτη τη φορα ομως δε μπορω να μη παραδεχτω την θαυμασια κ 100% βελτιωμενη εμφανιση της *Χριστινας Μπαστα* Νο 45.   Βελτιωμενη παντου ,τρια κιλα κατω απο τη τελευταια εμφανιση της..κ σε εκλεπτυσμα κ σε ομορφη μυικοτητα . Μινιον διαστασεις , ομορφες καλιγραμμες καμπυλες ,ηταν αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα της κατηγοριας κ στην *1η* θεση λοιπον.
> *2η* η εντυπωσιακη *Ναταλια Βιρονενκο* Νο 48 με πληθωρικες γυμνασμενες καμπυλες ,σιγουρα θα τραβαει πολλα  βλεματα γυρω της . Εαν υπηρχε η κατηγορια Women Wellness νομιζω θα της πηγαινε γαντι.
> *3η* η νικητρια της κατηγοριας στο Αιγιο *Ασπα Λατσκα* Νο 53 ,πολυ δυνατη παρουσια κ αυτη.
> Πολυ δυνατη ηταν ομως κ η* 4η* *Αλινα Βικτοροβλα* Νο 94 ,εντυπωσιακα γυμνασμενη κ διαιτωμενη.
> Κ οι αλλες δυο κοπελλες που ακολουθουν καθε αλλο παρα κακες ηταν ,*5η η Ιρινα Μποροβσκα* Νο 49 κ *6η η Κατερινα Γκλιστη* Νο 47. 
>  Γενικα ηταν μια κατηγορια με πολυ καλο επιπεδο....κ ομορφο


Πραγματικά Χρήστο αυτό που λες για την Ναταλία Βιρονένκο είναι πολύ σωστό! Εϊναι ακριβώς αυτό που πρέπει για την κατηγορία Women Wellness και μάλιστα για παγκόσμιο επίπεδο! Πάρα πολύ καλή. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να πάιξει σε αυτή την κατηγορία σε άλλη ομοσπονδία! Καταπληκτική αθλήτρια!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fitness*













*Aπονομή απο τον Χρήστο Παρνασσά και τον Γιάννη Χασούρα*





*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Fitness Γυναικών*

Με extra σκληρη γραμμωση* 1η η Ελενη Ανεστοπουλου* No 54 ,k *2η Αλικη Κρικου* Νο 55

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape

*











*Aπονομή της κατηγορίας απο τον Νίκη Ζαμάγια

*





*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Shape*

*1η η Κων/να Ευτυχιου* Νο 50 , *2η η Ελενα Ασημακοπουλου* Νο 51 με πιο μυικη αλλα μεσα στα πλαισια εμφανιση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ BB*











*
Aπονομή από τον Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη*




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ BB*

Τεραστιος κ μασιφ ο *Γιωργος Κουταλιαρης* στην *1η* θεση , *2ος ο Νικος Σουλιμιωτης* Νο 60 με θεαματικη βελτιωση  κ πολυ καλη κατασταση ,ειχε την ατυχια να πεσει σε εναν πολυ βαρυτερο αθλητη.
*3ος ο Τσικριτζης Νικος* Νο 60 κ 4ος ο *Τσορμπατζιδης Δημητρης* Νο 61

----------


## tomaxok

Ο κουταλιαρης φαίνεται απαιχτος.ποσο καλύτερος ηταν ο γενικός νικητής?μήπως έχει γίνει φιτνες η ομοσπονδία?κ.χρηστο1961?

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μην βιάζεααι να βγαλεις γρήγορα συμπεράσματα. Για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω, ο Κουταλιάρης απλά δεν συμμετείχε στον Γενικό Τιτλο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία ΒΒ*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο κουταλιαρης φαίνεται απαιχτος.ποσο καλύτερος ηταν ο γενικός νικητής?μήπως έχει γίνει φιτνες η ομοσπονδία?κ.χρηστο1961?





> Φιλε μην βιάζεααι να βγαλεις γρήγορα συμπεράσματα. Για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω, ο Κουταλιάρης απλά δεν συμμετείχε στον Γενικό Τιτλο.


Οντως δε ξερουμε τον λογο  αλλα δεν επαιξε στον γενικο.  Μονο υποθετικα μπορουμε να μιλησουμε ΑΝ επαιζε ....καθενας θα ειχε τη γνωμη του.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μεσαία ΒΒ*

Σε αλλη μυικη κλαση ο *Γιωργος Ρετσινας* με το θαυμασιο σχημα του ,αν κ οχι σε αγωνιστικη γραμμωση ...ειχε δηλωθει αρχικα οτι θα κανει μονο εμφανιση guest....ηταν αρκετα για την *1η* θεση.
Ο *Μεσχερης Λαμπρος* Νο 64 αν κ οχι με το καλυτερο βαψιμο ηταν τοσο καλος ωστε να παρει την 2η θεση ,μετα απο αρκετα Comparisons με τον Νικητη.
Οι δυο πιο ''ινες'' της κατηγοριας , *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* Νο 57 κ* Παναγιωτης Καραμανης* Νο 65 ( βελτιωμενος σε γραμμωση απο το Αιγιο) πηραν αντιστοιχα την *3η κ 5η* θεση.
*4ος ο Μαρκιν Νοβοσιαν* Νο 66 ,μπαλαρισμενος κ μυωδης αλλα οχι τοσο γραμμωμενος.
Κ ο *6ος* της κατηγοριας *Βασιλης Δημητροπουλος* Νο 63 δυνατος κ αυτος κ σε κορμο κ σε ποδια ,μονο που αυτα φαινοτουσαν καπως ''μπουκωμενα''.
Γενικα μια δυνατη κ δυσκολη κατηγορια στη κριση που καποιοι αθλητες ηταν κοντα .

----------


## tuku

> *Μεσαία ΒΒ*
> 
> Σε αλλη μυικη κλαση ο *Γιωργος Ρετσινας* με το θαυμασιο σχημα του ,αν κ οχι σε αγωνιστικη γραμμωση ...ειχε δηλωθει αρχικα οτι θα κανει μονο εμφανιση guest....ηταν αρκετα για την *1η* θεση.
> Ο *Μεσχερης Λαμπρος* Νο 64 αν κ οχι με το καλυτερο βαψιμο ηταν τοσο καλος ωστε να παρει την 2η θεση ,μετα απο αρκετα Comparisons με τον Νικητη.
> Οι δυο πιο ''ινες'' της κατηγοριας , *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* Νο 57 κ* Παναγιωτης Καραμανης* Νο 65 ( βελτιωμενος σε γραμμωση απο το Αιγιο) πηραν αντιστοιχα την *3η κ 5η* θεση.
> *4ος ο Μαρκιν Νοβοσιαν* Νο 66 ,μπαλαρισμενος κ μυωδης αλλα οχι τοσο γραμμωμενος.
> Κ ο *6ος* της κατηγοριας *Βασιλης Δημητροπουλος* Νο 63 δυνατος κ αυτος κ σε κορμο κ σε ποδια ,μονο που αυτα φαινοτουσαν καπως ''μπουκωμενα''.
> Γενικα μια δυνατη κ δυσκολη κατηγορια στη κριση που καποιοι αθλητες ηταν κοντα .


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και την κριτική την οποία έδωσες .... στοχευμενη έτσι όπως πρέπει .... ( για να μην υπάρξει παρεξηγήσει αλήθεια το λέω χωρίς ειρωνεία ..... )

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή & Υπέρψηλη κατηγορία 

*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Ψηλη* κατηγορια *1ος* καθαρα ο *Δημητρης Παπακωνσταντινου* Νο 70 ,*2ος ο Βαγγελης Καραγιαννακης* Νο 44 (Γιατι μου φαινοταν πιο ψηλος απ ολους αυτος;   :01. Wink: ) κ *3ος* ο εμπειρος *Λατσο Αντρεικο* που βρηκε τροπο να προσθεσει αλλο ενα ακομα κυπελακι στη τεραστια συλλογη του  :01. Wink: 

Στην *Υπερψηλη* ο *Κωστας Παπασωτηριου* μονο Νο 67

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το guest posing της Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη!


*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αλλο πραγμα η Κασκανη , ιδιως αυτη η πλατη της ... :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ανανεωμένη η Κωνσταντίνα, πολύ καλή και από μπροστά και από πίσω όψη!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση η Κασκάνη ,αλλο επίπεδο και να σκεφτη κανεις οτι εκανε guest εμφάνιση   :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω βλέποντας τις φωτο της Κωνσταντίνας έχω να πώ πως έχει φόρμα και ποιότητα αγωνιστική και αν συμμετείχε σε κάποιον αγώνα θα έκανε μεγάλες ζημιές , πάντως αποτελεί έμπνευση για γυναίκες αλλα και άντρες , επίσης έχει αισθητική και θηλυκότητα παρα τούς γραμμωμένους μύς που έχει και όταν σ αρέσει αυτο που κάνεις και έχεις μεθοδικότητα δεν σε αγγίζει ούτε ο χρόνος , αλλα πάνω απ όλα να το γουστάρεις αυτο που κάνεις ώστε να είναι τρόπος ζωής  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

